# Electric Smoker that uses CHUNKS, not chips or pellets.



## hbennick (Nov 10, 2017)

Does anyone have a recommendation for an electric smoker that uses chunks, not chips or pellets?  My Brinkmann is slowly dying, and it's almost time to smoke turkeys!  We usually smoke two turkeys at a time, so it needs to be fairly spacious.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 10, 2017)

I wholeheartedly recommend the electric smokers from Smokin-it.  They are all stainless steel, inside and out, and come in a variety of sizes and prices. They are offered in both analog and digital control format. They use chunks but you can order a screen to use chips if you desire. I use chunks exclusively.  While they may seem expensive compared to the big box store smokers, they are a bargain compared to the smokers from Cookshack and SmokinTex.  Shipping is free.  Here is a link:

http://www.smokin-it.com/Smokers-s/5.htm


----------



## runway1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sarge, never seen those.  Wow, they look great.  I was settled on a Camp Chef Smoke Pro but know I'd like to seriously consider this Smokin-It.  What else do you like/dislike about it?

Don't intend to hijack the thread.  I figured my question is inline with the OP's question.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 13, 2017)

runway1 - The line of smokers from SI are very well placed price wise. Of the all stainless steel smokers from SI, Cookshack and SmokinTex, SI are the lowest priced, and generally more capacity for less money.. While Cookshack is made in the USA, the SI and SmokinTex are imports, like many other products. If you take the time to compare the smokers feature for feature you will see SI is a lot f bang for the buck.  More expensive than big box store smokers to be sure, but they are very well built and insulated with high temperature glass insulation. Larger wheels, handles, long power cord, 3 year warranty (1 year on the digital controller), free shipping, and when ordering you deal with the owner of the company, Steve.  Check out the "for the customer" tab on the SI Home site and look over the FAQ and the other sections and then check other smoker websites and look them over.  Lot's of postings here at SMF on Smokin-it, just use the search feature.  As for what I don't like?  I cannot think of anything.  Honestly.  It has not disappointed me in any way.  I will say though that getting used to the PID took some time.  Some take to the digital environment quickly and others, like me, are slow learners.  But it works very well.   Dave


----------



## runway1 (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm a little concerned about this issue that's well discussed.  Seems the unit depends a being sealed and smoldering the wood, as opposed to others.  Lack of a vent has been written about many times

So beware you Smokin-It owners and potential owners. You may very well have leakage around your door affecting your smokes. Kinda disappointing since its damn near $500 big ones with delivery charges and all. Frankly, if anyone is considering one of these, I'd say just seal her up as soon as you get er. Don't wait til you get some less than stellar smoked meat before you do it.

Also....

*My biggest concern with the unit however (and I have used mine for a LONG time) is the lack of damper controls. So what you end up with is something called the "burp" when smoking with this unit. The "burp" is caused by your wood source demanding oxygen inside the cook chamber and not having enough-so as a result the burning wood attempts to draw it's oxygen from the exhaust hole in the top of the unit. The manufacturer most likely does not add a damper because they want to protect the electronics/burner in the unit from extreme temperature fluctuations.  This problem is well documented on the "smokin-it" forums. 
*
There are a few solutions. 1-You can ramp up the temperature of your smoker slowly and this will extend the burn time of your wood source causing a less oxygen demanding fire 2-You can wrap your wood pieces or chips in aluminum foil and poke a few holes around them-this serves the purpose of choking oxygen at the source of the fire.

_*Either way you look at it, you cannot and WILL NOT get optimal smoke flow/quality with this unit. Those who cook on them are used to it. You only need anywhere from 2-5oz of wood depending on what you're cooking and regardless of what kind of wood or how much you ALWAYS END UP WITH THICK, WHITE SMOKE-NOT THE THIN, BLUE SMOKE needed for optimal BBQ. Sure, you can cook some good tasting BBQ but anyone with oxygen controls to their fire will have the upper hand over this unit.*_


----------



## runway1 (Nov 14, 2017)

The benefit seems to be it uses very little wood as opposed to pounds and pounds of pellets/chips


----------



## old sarge (Nov 14, 2017)

I think Scott/shrews824 covered the quoted post and your concerns quite adequately.  To add to his comment, I submit the following link that discusses smoke.  It is very informative.  I can wholeheartedly agree with the need for oxygen controls, aka DAMPER. A must have if your heat source is wood as you need to regulate temperature, rate of burn, and smoke. Further advice?  Keep doing your research and asking questions. Steve at SI (his phone number and email address are on the home page) can and will answer all questions.  Good luck.

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/zen_of_wood.html


----------



## runway1 (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm sorry.  Maybe I missed a post?  Don't see anything from Scott/shrews824


----------



## old sarge (Nov 14, 2017)

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/smokin-it-model-2.267573/page-2


----------



## runway1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ahhhh, ok thanks.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 15, 2017)

runway1 said:


> Ahhhh, ok thanks.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 15, 2017)

Just to clarify my earlier statement regarding dampers and controlling air, I was referring to units that heat with wood. Not electric.


----------

